# مهاتير محمد يعيد تأكيد دعوته السابقة الدينار الذهبي لمواجهة أزمات الدولار



## alshangiti (10 نوفمبر 2010)

​
*أظهرت الأزمة المالية العالمية اهتماما غير عادي بالمصرفية الإسلامية أعاد إلى صدارة الاهتمام التمويل الإسلامي وخصائصه من خلال مرتكزات النظام الاقتصادي الإسلامي, وبخاصة قاعدة الذهب. بعد عجز النظام الاقتصادي الدولي ونظرياته عن معالجة أسباب الأزمة والحيلولة دون تكرارها مستقبلا, حيث إنها تسببت في إفلاس كثير من المؤسسات المالية العريقة واختفائها في مشهد صادم ومذهل قل أن يشهد العالم له نظيرا, حيث اختفت كثير من المؤسسات المالية التي كان العالم ينظر إليها على أنها مثال المأسسة المالية ذات الحرفية العالية.*
*في ظل هذه الأجواء المواتية, جدد رئيس الوزراء الماليزي السابق مهاتير محمد دعوته إلى تطبيق فكرة الدينار الذهبي الإسلامي كعملة موحدة لدول العالم الإسلامي في تعاملاتها التجارية وذلك لتقليل الاعتماد على الدولار الأمريكي خاصة بعد تفاقم الأزمة المالية العالمية. حيث ذكر مهاتير محمد, أن الدينار الذهبي الإسلامي لن يكون بديلا للعملات المحلية في الدول الإسلامية بل يقتصر استعماله على التعاملات التجارية الدولية فقط.*
*وأضاف أن سعر الدولار الأمريكي بدأ يتذبذب في ظل الأزمة المالية العالمية الحالية, مشيرا إلى أنه يجب على الدول الإسلامية إعادة النظر في الفكرة التي طرحها عام 2003 لتوحيد الأمة الإسلامية خصوصا في الاقتصاد والتجارة التي تعد من الأعمدة الرئيسية لنهضة الأمم. وأشار إلى أن هذه الفكرة بحاجة إلى دعم وموافقة جميع الدول الإسلامية للبدء في المشروع الذي لم يوافق عليه منذ عام 2003 سوى عدد قليل من الدول الإسلامية, منوها بأهمية دور منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي في الموافقة على هذا المشروع خصوصا أنها تطمح إلى زيادة حجم التعاملات التجارية بين دول المنظمة.*
* وأوضح أن الدينار الذهبي الإسلامي سيكون عملة نموذجية لتسهيل التعاملات التجارية بين دول العالم كما أنه يقلل من الحاجة إلى احتياطات العملات الأجنبية لإتمام التبادلات التجارية إضافة إلى أنه يوفر على الاقتصاديين عمليات المضاربة في العملات الورقية التي أدت إلى الأزمة المالية الآسيوية عام 1997.*
*ويجمع خبراء الصيرفة في العالم على أن الذهب اسُتخدم قديما في البيع والشراء وأن إعادة استخدامه كعملة في التجارة الدولية أفضل من التعامل بالعملات الورقية لأن الذهب يحتفظ بقيمته وثمنه كمعدن ثمين على العكس من العملات الورقية التي تتذبذب أسعارها باستمرار.*

*وكان مهاتير محمد قد طرح هذه الفكرة في منتصف عام 2003 بهدف توحيد اقتصاد دول العالم الإسلامي في تعاملاتها الخارجية وعدم اعتمادها الكلي على الدولار الأمريكي مما أقلق عددا من الاقتصاديين والمفكرين الغربيين الذين أبدوا تخوفهم من تقويض هذه الفكرة لسيطرة الدولار الأمريكي على التجارة العالمية.*
*وتستند فكرة الدينار الإسلامي كما يراها رئيس الوزراء الماليزي, إلى استنهاض الموروثات الإسلامية القديمة باعتبار الدينار الذهبي الإسلامي يمثل إرثا اقتصاديا وحضاريا منذ بداية ظهور الإسلام وهو محاولة لإيجاد بديل للمنتجات الأمريكية بدءا من السلع وحتى العملة.*
*العودة إلى القاعدة الذهبية من أجل استقرار النظام النقدي العالمي*
*كتبت جلليان تيت في صحيفة "الفاينانشيال تايمز" في الثامن من نيسان( أبريل) 2009 ، أن تري سميث رئيس TULLET PREBON دعا في المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي الذي عقد في دافوس، إلى العودة إلى نظام القاعدة الذهبية من أجل استقرار النظام النقدي العالمي. وكانت القاعدة الذهبية هي أساس النظام النقدي الدولي حتى قام الرئيس الأمريكي ريتشارد نيكسون 1971 بإلغائها، أي عدم تحويل الدولار إلى الذهب وفقا لاتفاقية بريتون وود عام 1944، حيث تم ربط الدولار بالذهب، وبقية دول العالم مرتبطة بالذهب بطريقة غير مباشرة عن طريق ربطها بالدولار الأمريكي أو بعملات أخرى مرتبطة بالذهب.*
*وخلال الأزمة المالية وفي أيار(مايو) الماضي طالبت روسيا بالعودة إلى نظام القاعدة الذهبية كما صرح المستشار الاقتصادي في الكرملين، أركادي دفوركيفش، وكانت الصين قد دعت أيضا إلى عملات أخرى إلى جانب الدولار، مما يعني أن الذهب هو المفضل في حال حل أزمة النظام النقدي الذي لم يشهد الاستقرار بل يعاني عدم الاستقرار منذ إلغاء القاعدة الذهبية التي يغطي الدولار وبقية العملات الأخرى.*
*وكانت الولايات المتحدة وراء اتفاقية بريتون وودز عام 1944 عندما كانت تهيمن على نصف التجارة العالمية وبالتالي توافر لديها أكبر احتياطي من الذهب في العالم. ولكن مع عودة الاقتصاد الأوروبي للمنافسة الدولية وتراجع التجارة الأمريكية والإنفاق في حرب فيتنام, وجدت الولايات المتحدة أن تغطية الدولار بالذهب قد يستنزف احتياطياتها من الذهب فقامت بتعويم الدولار على اعتبار الطلب العالمي عليه في التجارة الدولية وأن أسعار البترول وبيعه تتحدد على أساسه، ثم إن الولايات المتحدة في حرب فيتنام أصدرت مبالغ ضخمة من الدولار دون تغطية ذهبية، ومنذ ذلك الوقت والنظام النقدي في حالة عدم استقرار وتمت المناداة منذ ذلك الحين وعند عدم الاستقرار النقدي بالدعوة إلى العودة إلى القاعدة الذهـــبية التي كـــانت مستعملــــة في العالم حتى قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى, *
*وقال الاقتصادي الأمريكي في جامعة ستانفورد، رونالد ماكينون، في كتابه Rules of The Games1996 "قواعد اللعبة"، إن الدول الصناعية شهدت نموا في اقتصاداتها في خمسينيات وستينيات القرن العشرين بسبب سعر الصرف الثابت، وعندما تخلت هذه عن سعر الصرف الثابت شهدنا سياسة الحمائية في التجارة ونظام الكوتا التجاري وتقلص الأسواق، مما أدى إلى تراجع اقتصاد هذه الدول عنه في العقدين الماضيين. أشار إلى هذه النقطة أيضا الاقتصادي الياباني أوهنو في كتاب الدولار والين Dollar and Yen، إن التوسع في التجارة الحرة خلال القرنين الأخيرين، ارتبط بسعر الصرف الثابت على عكس ما هو عليه اليوم، *
*ويقصد ارتبط بالتغطية بالذهب وقد أكد الاقتصادي العالمي روبرت مانديل في كتابه Man and Economics 1968 أن تخلي الولايات المتحدة والدول الأخرى عن الذهب، أدى إلى اضطرابات النظام النقدي العالمي. وما نشهده حاليا من أزمة مالية عالمية تدعو في رأي أغلب الاقتصاديين العالميين إلى اتفاقية بريتون وودز جديدة والعودة إلى سعر صرف ثابت، والعودة إلى القاعدة الذهبية لتغطية النظام النقدي للدول بالذهب.*
*وكان الذهب هو النظام النقدي والعملات الورقية مغطاة بالذهب، حتى إن العملة التي كانت في الدولة العثمانية الليرة الذهبية المجيدية والحميدية وعملات دول العالم الصناعي مغطاة وتم التراجع عن ذلك في الحرب العالمية الأولى بسبب تكاليف الحرب, فتخلت عنه بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة، ولكن الدول الذي تخلت عن الذهب كعملة وقاعدة ذهبية رجعت واعتمدت القاعدة الذهبية بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى ثم تخلت عنه في الحرب العالمية الثانية وجاءت اتفاقية بريتون وودز عام 1944لتنظيم الاقتصاد العالمي والنظام المالي العالمي لتجنب أزمة اقتصادية عالمية كما حدث عام 1929، أزمة الكساد الكبير التي عمت الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا الغربية، تذكرنا الأزمة المالية الحالية بما حدث سابقا. وإذا كانت المصارف الغربية قد أخذت في تبنى النظام المصرفي الإسلامي, حتى البابوية في إيطاليا نصحت بتبني النظام المصرف الإسلامي الذي يتمتع بأخلاقية مصرفية بعيدة عن جشع المصارف الرأسمالية الغربية.*
*أهمية القاعدة الذهبية الإسلامية*
*ويظهر اليوم أن النظام النقدي الإسلامي القائم على الذهب يحظى بأهمية أيضا من خلال الدعوة للعودة للقاعدة الذهبية في النظام النقدي العالمي من أجل استقرار النظام النقدي.*
*وكان عبد الملك بن مروان قد ضرب في زمنه سنة 75هـ الدراهم من الذهب والفضة، ومن فوائده نظام الذهب الذي أخذت به الدولة الإسلامية عبر العصور، أنه يؤدي إلى سعر صرف ثابت بين الدول ينجم عنه تقدم في التجارة الدولية، ويفترض حرية تداول الذهب واستيراده، مما يؤدي إلى استقرار نقدي ومالي واقتصادي كما أنه في حالة نظام الذهب لا يمكن للبنوك المركزية أو للحكومات التوسع في إصدار ورق النقد، حيث إن تحويل ورق النقد للذهب تعثر تحقيقه خشية أن تؤدي زيادة إصدار ورق النقد إلى زيادة الطلب على الذهب، ومن خلال نظام الذهب تحافظ كل دولة على ثروتها الذهبية لأنها لا تنتقل منها إلا إلى سبب مشروع, إن تحديد سعر كل عملة بمقدار معين من الذهب يشجع التجارة كما حدث قبل إلغاء القاعدة الذهبية للدولار عام 1971.*
*وهناك من يقول إن نظام الذهب قد يؤدي إلى تجمع الذهب في دول محددة بسبب تجارتها الكبيرة كما حدث في الولايات المتحدة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية. ولكن سياسة الاكتفاء الذاتي قد تقلل من انتقال الذهب إلى الخارج. ويظهر أن العودة إلى القاعدة الذهبية تبقى مسألة وقت مع تراجع الدولار كعملة عالمية، ومع مطالبة الصين وروسيا باستعمال عملاتهما في التجارة الدولية.*

*المؤرخ الاقتصادي بولاني ومعيار الذهب العالمي*
*وكان المؤرخ الاقتصادي كارل بولاني قد ذكر في كتابه التحول الكبير والذي ترجم إلى العربية عام 2009 لأهميته على الرغم من أن الكتاب قد صدر منذ أكثر من خمسة عقود، إن حضارة القرن التاسع عشر الأوروبية قامت على أربع مؤسسات: كانت الأولى نظام توازن القوى الذي بقي لمدة قرن تقريبا من مؤتمر فيينا 1815 وحتى الحرب العالمية الأولى، وحال دون حرب مدمرة طويلة بين الدول الكبرى. *
*والثانية معيار الذهب العالمي الذي كان يمثل منظمة فريدة في الاقتصاد العالمي. *
*وكانت الثالثة السوق ذات التنظيم الذاتي الذي أنتج ازدهارا ماديا، وكانت الرابعة الدولة الليبرالية. وكانت اثنتان من المؤسسات الأربع اقتصاديتين والاثنتان الأخريان سياسيتين. وحسب قوله, كان معيار الذهب العنصر الحاسم، وكان انهياره السبب المباشر للكارثة، وعندما انهارت أطيح بالمؤسسات الأخرى لإنقاذه، ولكن عبثا؟!*
*ويؤكد بولاني وهو يؤرخ للقرن التاسع عشر، أن بريطانيا التي كانت تهيمن على النظام العالمي آنذاك كان للذهب دور فيه عندما يقول صراحة: " وأصبح معيار الذهب والدستور الوسيلتين اللتين جعلتا صوت مدينة لندن مسموعا لدى عديد من الدول الصغرى التي تبنت الالتزام بالنظام العالمي الجديد. وحافظ السلام البريطاني أحيانا بتوجيه مدافع سفنه الثقيلة والشريرة، ولكن في أغلب الأحيان تمكن من الحفاظ عليه بتحريك خيوط الشبكة المالية والدولية في الوقت المناسب".*
*والحقيقة أن القاعدة الذهبية كما يشير بولاني هي عماد النظام الاقتصادي العالمي في القرن التاسع وحتى بداية القرن العشرين، ثم التخلي عن القاعدة الذهبية مؤقتا في زمن الحرب والعودة إليها حتى مؤتمر بريتون وودز عندما ربط الدولار بالذهب ثم التخلي عنه عام 1971، والاضطرابات المالية التي تبعت ذلك.*

*مهاتير محمد والدينار الذهبي*
*وكان رئيس الوزراء الماليزي السابق مهاتير محمد قد أكد في تموز (يوليو) الماضي 2009 ما دعا إليه في عام 2003 بضرورة توحيد اقتصاد دول العالم الإسلامي في تعاملاتها الخارجية من خلال طرحه فكرة الدينار الذهبي الإسلامي كعملة موحدة وطالب بتقليل الاعتماد على الدولار الذي أخذ يترنح وتطالب الدول الكبرى بألا يكون العملة الوحيدة، وأمام الدول الإسلامية فرصة كبرى لأن تطرح الدينار الذهبي والتعامل به، وأن يكون العملة التي تنافس العملات العالمية الأخرى، خاصة أن الذهب مقبول عالميا ولدى الدول الإسلامية كثير من الصادرات التي تجلب الذهب. *
*وكان مشروع مهاتير محمد قد وافقت عليه بعض الدول الإسلامية، ولكن المشروع يحتاج إلى موافقة الدول الإسلامية، وكما يقول نيل فيرجسون في كتابه Ascent of Money الذي صدر مؤخرا, النقود هي القوة الدافعة خلف التقدم وهي العامل المهم للتقدم الاقتصادي وتعزيز قوة الدولة مثلها في ذلك مثل القوة العسكرية، وتكون العملة الذهبية أو الدينار الذهبي كما يسميه مهاتير محمد قوة رئيسة للاقتصاد الإسلامي والتجارة بين الدول الإسلامية والعالم، وكما أثبت النظام الإسلامي قوته في وجه الانهيار المالي الغربي، فإن الدينار الذهبي أو العودة إلى الغطاء الذهبي عامل مهم لاستقرار النظام النقدي العالمي. يعد مهاتير محمد أحد مفكري القرن العشرين خصوصا في التنمية البشرية والاقتصادية وهو صانع النهضة الماليزية الحديثة التي أنجزت في فترته الرئاسية ما بين 1981 إلى 2003 ويدعو إلى الاستقلال الذاتي للدول على كافة المستويات الفكرية, السياسية, والاقتصادية.*
*ونلاحظ أن الأزمات الاقتصادية وعدم الاستقرار في النظام النقدي والتقلبات في أسعار العملات بدأ منذ تخلت الولايات المتحدة في عهد الرئيس نيكسون 1971 عن القاعدة الذهبية وتعويم سعر الدولار والعملات الأخرى. وسيبقى النظام المصرفي والنقدي الإسلامي يحظى بالاهتمام العالمي, وليس بعيدا عقد اتفاقية بريتون وودز جديدة تعيد التعامل بالقاعدة الذهبية التي أكدها الإسلام .*

*فكرة الدينار الذهبي*
*تفيد تقارير أن فكرة الدينار الإسلامي الذهبي كعملة بديلة في هذا العصر تعود إلى البروفيسور عمر إبراهيم فضيلو رئيس المنظمة العالمية للمرابطين التي تم تأسيسها عام 1983 في جنوب إفريقيا وهي منظمة مشهورة في تلك البقاع كما هي الحال في أوروبا، وتعتقد المنظمة في مبادئها أن الوحدة السياسة الإسلامية لا تتحقق إلا من خلال قاعدة من الوحدة الاقتصادية الشاملة.*
*ودعت المنظمة إلى إطلاق السوق الإسلامية المشتركة، واعتماد الدينار الإسلامي الذهبي عملة رئيسية لها بديلة عن الدولار الأمريكي.*
*ويقول دعاة الاعتماد على الدينار الذهبي إنه يقلل الهيمنة الشاملة للدولار كما أنه الأفضل لمعالجة مشكلة انخفاض قيمة العملة الورقية باعتبار أن الدينار الذهبي يحمل قيمته في المعدن نفسه.*
*وتتلخص فكرة الدينار الذهبي ببساطة في أن تعتمد الدول الإسلامية على الذهب كقيمة للمعاملات في بنوكها المركزية لتغطية المطالبات الخارجية بدلا من الاعتماد على العملات الأجنبية والأسواق المالية الأجنبية.*
*وتطورت الفكرة في عام 1997 ليتم التداول عبر الإنترنت فيما سمي 'الدينار الإلكتروني" واستندت الفكرة إلى استخدام الذهب كوسيلة للدفع عبر الإنترنت.*
*وكانت جزيرة لابين في ماليزيا مقر الدينار الإلكتروني وتعاملاته عبر الإنترنت، ومنذ ذلك الوقت ارتفعت المعاملات في هذا النوع إلى ما يعادل أربعة أطنان من الذهب، كما أن المتعاملين في ارتفاع مستمر بنسبة 10 في المائة شهريا.*
*وحول محاذير مثل هذه التجربة وفرص نجاحها في تسوية المعاملات التجارية الخارجية, يؤكد الخبراء أن الفكرة يواجهها كثير من المصاعب المنطقية، فماليزيا بلد اقتصاده جيد ولكن أين هو من الاقتصاد الأمريكي والأوروبي حتى يتمكن من تبني إطلاق هذه العملة وإنجاح التعامل بها في التسويات التجارية الخارجية، مشيرا إلى أن التجارة الخارجية في ظل اتفاقيات منظمة التجارة العالمية يحكمها الدولار، كما أن أسعار الذهب نفسها مرتبطة بالدولار.*
*تفكر بعض الدول الإسلامية في استخدام الدينار الذهبي للمرة الأولى في معاملاتها التجارية مع العالم الإسلامي، ومن هذه الدول، ماليزيا التي تسعى من خلال هذه الخطوة غير المسبوقة إلى تعميم التعامل بالدينار الذهبي مع بقية الدول الإسلامية، وبصفة خاصة في التجارة الخارجية.*
*وناقش عديد من وسائل الإعلام الأوروبية الفكرة من مختلف أبعادها الاقتصادية والسياسية، وبينما اعتبرها البعض تهديدا جديدا للدولار الأمريكي يضاف إلى تهديد اليورو، لأن الدينار الذهبي سيؤدي إلى تقليل هيمنة العملة الأمريكية على التجارة الخارجية، إلا أن قطاعات أخرى رأت أن فرص نجاح مثل هذه العملة ضئيلة للغاية في ظل القوة الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها الدولار الذي يقف وراءه أكبر اقتصاد في العالم.*
*ويصف الخبراء مثل هذه الجهود بأنها جيدة لكنها تصطدم بواقع الاقتصادات العالمية الضخمة التي تحكم نسق المعاملات الاقتصادية والمالية والنقدية على صعيد العالم، مؤكدين أن اليابان بكل تفوقها الصناعي ما زالت ترتبط بمؤثرات الاقتصاد الأمريكي. وقالوا إن الذهب مثله مثل أي سلعة, يواجه ضغوطا شديدة، مشيرين إلى أن الذهب، نفسيا وتاريخيا، معدن للتخزين في حالة الخوف من العملات الأخرى.*​


----------

